# directv2pc problem with radeon x600 graphics card



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm having problems with my x600 radeon card. Dtv2pc loads and shows my list, however when I try to play a recording, it tells me I need to update drivers, however I am updated. I use the analog output on my card. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!

travis


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think your card is below what you need.
IIRC the 1600/1800 chips are the minimum.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

A x600 card isn't going to handle Hardware acceleration of mpeg 4 but that isn't required if the rest of the system can handle it. What is the exact error message? You can get some error messages because of your audio too.


----------



## travisc (Dec 12, 2008)

it's the copy protection for video error message, not the audio one.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

travisc said:


> it's the copy protection for video error message, not the audio one.


I'm getting the same error, I have a laptop with an Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 500 and the drivers are up to date

have you found any fix for this error message? I have checked all my options and I haven't found a place to turn on video copy protection


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nosey said:


> I'm getting the same error, I have a laptop with an Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 500 and the drivers are up to date
> 
> have you found any fix for this error message? I have checked all my options and I haven't found a place to turn on video copy protection


There isnt any place to turn that on, its just a by product of really crappy integrated video chips from Intel....and just as crappy driver support either from Intel or the OEM manufacturer of your laptop.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> There isnt any place to turn that on, its just a by product of really crappy integrated video chips from Intel....and just as crappy driver support either from Intel or the OEM manufacturer of your laptop.


sounds like crappy programming of the directv2pc program, I have spent the past few hours researching this and so far, I haven't found many people who haven't had problems

I'll just stick to my capture card and watch that way

kinda stupid to try to get this to work anyways since they will probably start charging networking access


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nosey said:


> sounds like crappy programming of the directv2pc program, I have spent the past few hours researching this and so far, I haven't found many people who haven't had problems
> 
> I'll just stick to my capture card and watch that way
> 
> kinda stupid to try to get this to work anyways since they will probably start charging networking access


Maybe not the most "robust" programing, but I don't think it's "crappy".
The video chips most common are from nVidia & ATI, which are listed as to which are the minimum needed.
The Intel is a low cost alternative that simply isn't as good.

As to: "I haven't found many people who haven't had problems".
This is still Beta and anyone not having problems most likely aren't posting.
I'm posting not because I have problems [since I don't] but to help those that are.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe not the most "robust" programing, but I don't think it's "crappy".
> The video chips most common are from nVidia & ATI, which are listed as to which are the minimum needed.
> The Intel is a low cost alternative that simply isn't as good.
> 
> ...


I just think it's crazy that I can't run a simple piece of software because my graphics card won't prevent copying protected screen, or whatever that error was...

while the intel isn't the best, you are just talking about a program that plays video, so it's not that the graphics chip isn't as good as the others, it's that the software is requiring something stupid, in my opinion


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nosey said:


> I just think it's crazy that I can't run a simple piece of software because my graphics card won't prevent copying protected screen, or whatever that error was...
> 
> while the intel isn't the best, you are just talking about a program that plays video, so it's not that the graphics chip isn't as good as the others, it's that the software is requiring something stupid, in my opinion


Content protection can be viewed as stupid, but is needed to be able to play some programing outside of the DVR.
If DirecTV can't show they can protect it, then the suppliers will get mad and stop giving it to DirecTV.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nosey said:


> I just think it's crazy that I can't run a simple piece of software because my graphics card won't prevent copying protected screen, or whatever that error was...
> 
> while the intel isn't the best, you are just talking about a program that plays video, so it's not that the graphics chip isn't as good as the others, it's that the software is requiring something stupid, in my opinion


It is far from a simple piece of software due to the strict DRM associated with it


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> It is far from a simple piece of software due to the strict DRM associated with it


ok, maybe I don't understand the drm, but why would directv have to have stricter rules then say just playing a dvd on your computer, you don't have protection from copying protected screen space


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nosey said:


> ok, maybe I don't understand the drm, but why would directv have to have stricter rules then say just playing a dvd on your computer, you don't have protection from copying protected screen space


DVDs are in 480 resolution and most of "the gripe" is about playing HD content.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> DVDs are in 480 resolution and most of "the gripe" is about playing HD content.


so if I record non-hd I shouldn't have a problem playing it back?


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

Nosey said:


> so if I record non-hd I shouldn't have a problem playing it back?


just tried recording a sd show on a sd channel and still pops up that stupid protection error


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nosey said:


> just tried recording a sd show on a sd channel and still pops up that stupid protection error


yeah this is a one setting for all.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> yeah this is a one setting for all.


so because I want to watch non-hd content on my non-hd laptop I can't, guess I need to rob a bank so I can purchase a high dollar laptop to watch something that shouldn't be protected in the first place

I don't blame directv for protecting themselves, that is if they are reading the law correctly, unless it's been changed, when ota stations went all digital it basically made even recording ota onto a vcr illegal

I read/heard somewhere that the wording of the law on digital material (ie audio cd's, dvd, etc) just stated it was illegal to copy digital media, once ota went digital, by the word of the law, it is illegal to record something off the air

since dtv transmits digital, I can see their point on upholding the law and wanting to make sure that someone can't record anything that comes through their system (outside of a dvr)


----------

